# Tiles on a low pitch roof



## AstonVilla (Jul 16, 2012)

I need to re-tile a Roof that is only degrees and I am having trouble locating a suitable Tile. Anyone had a similar problem and/or know of a suitable Tile ?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

If you mean the roof only has a few degrees of pitch then you might consider using the foam & aluminium sandwich material instead..... it's a bit noisier than tiles but if you have a ceiling in between or if it's an outside roofed area then the noise difference isn't a train smash.

It comes in varying thicknesses of insulation and is dead easy to install & fix.


----------



## AstonVilla (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks for that but it has to be tiles similar to those that are, there now, but not correct for the job. 

The Pitch is only 11 Degrees and the existing Tiles are not designed for that.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

It does come in a variety of colours and mouldings and some of them look pretty much exactly like a tiled roof if that's any help. 

As you obviously know (but others here might not) proper tiles at less than steepish angles will let the water lie on them which will cause problems over time....... do any of your neighbours have the same problem and if so, how have they solved the problem?


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi,

The rain here does deluge at times so you'll not find a traditional build having a shallow pitch with roof tiles, apart from the amount of water which has to flow down the pitch a slight wind will just blow water through as the tile gaps as thay do not have water sealed joints. Shallow pitch uses overlapping sheets of roofing material, metal, plastic, asbestos etc as these will prevent ingress.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Strontium said:


> Hi,
> 
> The rain here does deluge at times so you'll not find a traditional build having a shallow pitch with roof tiles, apart from the amount of water which has to flow down the pitch a slight wind will just blow water through as the tile gaps as thay do not have water sealed joints. Shallow pitch uses overlapping sheets of roofing material, metal, plastic, asbestos etc as these will prevent ingress.


That was the point I was making. The sheets to which I was referring are about 3m x 2m & can interlock so no way for the water to get in....... & depending on type chosen, look just like tiles.


----------

